# New Yote Killer



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

Added a new yote killer to my collection two weeks before everything went haywire with AR prices and buyers. CMMG topped off with Redfield Revolution 3x9x40. It has a 18" SS 1:9 twist heavy barrell. I've yet to shoot it as the weather around here and getting time to do it haven't came at the same time.

One issue I haven't worked out yet is being able to get enough eye relief with this scope. As you can see, I've got the mount moved forward quite a bit to get the proper eye relief. Anyone know of anything else I could try because I just don't like the mount being up that forward on the rifle for some reason.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

They make offset mounts for AR's....It'll keep the scope forward & the picatinny mount farther back on the rail.


----------



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

I actually got to messing with the mount and got it back farther now onto the rail. I moved the scope up against the magnification dial. It still turns freely, but I can't see the power number, but it works fine and looks a lot better than having the mount sitting so far off the front of the rail.


----------



## Southern Yankee (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice looking rig! Have you checked your lenght of pull? It looks short in the picture, but it's hard to tell.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

TS36 said:


> I actually got to messing with the mount and got it back farther now onto the rail. I moved the scope up against the magnification dial. It still turns freely, but I can't see the power number, but it works fine and looks a lot better than having the mount sitting so far of


Check the fit and where you need for it to be, don't do like I did and set it for shooting foo the bench and the need to move it forward die to a fixed stock and I need to adjust it. As far a the power knowing were it is use white out and index it on the eye side of your scope either at the top or were your mark on the front side is.

check the fit


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have mine set back for proper eye relief. The only thing that sucked was the charging handle was hard to get at. I bought an extension from Brownells that should help with the handle.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Should do the trick


----------



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

Southern Yankee said:


> Nice looking rig! Have you checked your lenght of pull? It looks short in the picture, but it's hard to tell.


LOP is about 3/4 short from my measurements. It fills comfortable when I bring it up to shooting position while standing up. Haven't had it on a rest or anything yet. Haven't even shot it since buying it. Going to try and take it to the range either Thursday or Friday and shoot it.


----------

